# HALP! - Fox McCloud Cosplay



## Jeroscope (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay. I'm going to need a lot of help with this one, because there are several problems with this, and I don't want to do this cosplay unless I can pull it off very well.

DISCLAIMER: Yes. I know lot's of people who do commissions are scared shitless of copyright violations. I don't care. I want to do this cosplay. Nothing will stop me.

The Info Bits:
I decided to get several reference photos for this cosplay.
Star Fox Assault (I'll be using these for his ears) - http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080906205627/starfox/images/0/02/FoxA2.jpg
SSB4 Fox (This is the general look of what I'm going for) - http://starfoxwiki.info/w/images/thumb/c/cc/Fox_Artwork_SSB4.png/300px-Fox_Artwork_SSB4.png
SSBB Blaster - http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...fiction/images/6/68/Fox_mccloud's_blaster.jpg
SSB4 Blaster (I'll be creating a fusion for these two) - http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131027084052/ssb/images/2/21/Fox_SSB4_(12).jpg
SSBB/4 Reflector (this picture is enough) - http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080220223416/ssb/images/b/b9/Fox_Reflector_closeup.jpg

I also have Fox's Amiibo for a physical representation.

After analysis I have determined these parts:

Fursuit Parts:
-Head: This will need to be commissioned or made from scratch
-Fur Sleeves/Gloves: I can buy these easily
-Tail: I can buy or commission one of these, but I want to try using a wire frame to keep it from sagging.

Outfit:
-Green Flight Suit: I have an Air Force flight suit I'll be using for this.
-Black Undershirt: Black under armor shirt. Done.
-Red Scarf/Neckerchief: I'll just buy one or sew one together using fabric. Easy. Done.
-Fingerless black/red gloves: I'll buy some black fingerless gloves, add red padding to the top, and sew on some red cuffs to them using some red flexible fabric.
-Grey Flight Jacket: This I will have to get commissioned. Either that, or I get a basic grey jacket and put grey shoulder pads and some straps on it to make it look right.
-Red Chinguards: I determined buying some with hard padding to paint them will be easiest, and I'll also add some of the missing parts.
-Black Combat boots: I have a pair of black fireman boots that are perfect for this. I just need to make some small modifications.
-Thigh Holster: I can buy one easy.
-Belt w/silver Star Fox Buckle: Belt, easy. Buckle, not so. I'll commission this since I don't have the facilities for metal working. Might get it 3D printed now that I think about it.

Props:
-Blaster: I'm gonna buy a Nerf Gun and modify it. I'll even have some electronics to have it light up.
-Reflector: This will be a little difficult. I might get it 3D printed for detail, but I need some help on what parts I should use to make it. I also plan on having this light up with high power LEDs.

The Problems:
Props - I need some suggestions on how to proceed with making these parts. The reflector will be made from scratch. Blaster will be a toy that's modified for this. http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61-zt4wC9vL._SL1000_.jpg <- I'm modding this gun because it already had a battery pack.
The Fursuit Head - This is the biggest problem I've been having. I absolutely SUCK at making mascot heads. I tried making a Charizard costume once in high school. Friends were impressed, but I wasn't because I'm so OCD about details. I will hold off on making one of my own as long as I can, but I desperately want someone to help with this because I'm afraid I will screw it up. I know people are afraid of copyrighted characters for commissions, but I've been wanting to do this for years.

Any help you can offer will be AWESOME! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 27, 2015)

What is your price range? That would help the fursuiter determine if they want to persue your commission.


----------



## Jeroscope (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm thinking just under $1000. I don't want to discount commission efforts, but I don't want to go bankrupt. This accounts $300 for a cosplay kit I found and roughly $700 for the head.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2015)

(lol you're in my neck of the woods)

As for the cosplay pieces, it just depends on the fursuit maker. Sometimes certain game companies (like Bioware for instance) tends to have a bit leeway with their copyright as long as you aren't claiming that said item is yours and not giving credit to the company.

From a cosplayer's perspective, it's tricky. As long as a person isn't claiming to be a Nintendo employee or selling it to another rival company, it's okay. But (for some reason) if you ever get rid of it, you have to give it away or send it to them. It's odd.


----------



## Jeroscope (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm contacting fursuit makers now for quotes.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

best of luck to you


----------



## Jeroscope (Jan 29, 2015)

Okay. So I've figured out what I'm going to do for the shinguards and headset.

A friend of mine introduced me to two methods: EVA Foam and Worbla. Both are maleable to my needs, but I think I'll be using the Worbla for more than I think. I can use it for the Reflector, Blaster mods, and the headset, but I think I will make the headset out of foam and then paint over it. The only problem with the foam is that it's very hard to get it to retain it's new shape, however it has the thickness that I'll be needing.

I'm gonna try on an old flight suit soon. I hope to God I'm not too big for it, but I haven't grown in the last couple of years, so I can be optimistic.

I'll be running to a thrift store this weekend to go shopping for jackets and straps which I'll be using to add the details to the jacket. I also MIGHT be using EVA Foam to make the shoulder pads on the jacket.

I'll be running to Radioshack as well to grab some wires, battery packs, switches, and high power LEDs to make the reflector. Speaking of which....

I will be making the reflector out of Worbla plastic, PVC pipe, and a belt clip. The PVC will be small enough to use for detailing on the top of the reflector, and the belt clip will be applied to the back to fasten it to my belt. Using one of those metal clips seems a little... Tacky.

As for the actual reflector, the thing will be blindingly bright enough to make someone think that there is a shield around me. If I can, I'll program the circuitry to flash the light only once and let smaller LEDs pulse, but I don't think that will be possible given the lack of funds and materials. I'll just make it shine really damn bright while holding down a button. An array of three high brightness LEDs will work. I just need to calculate the amperage will be to set up some resistors and keep them from overloading while the power source is on.

As for the blaster, there are two things about it: 1. I've already made some sort of gun from a nerf gun. 2. It already has a battery pack inside it. Easy work, I'll install a few lights to be static lights and then re-wire the trigger to turn on a high brightness red LED in the barrel. Bang. Done.

The biggest problem I will have is in the headset. I can do one of two things: Commission it to be part of the head, or make it myself and make it removable. I think if I have the base part of the headset commissioned on the head then add the rest on. The visor will be made of plexiglass. Duh. The microphone will be some PVC with some joints leading to the mouth with a windsock at the end. I might use copper to make thinner.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2015)

Thankfully, Worbla can be molded through heat, so you do not have to keep it like a sheet for some of the parts. And if you do not have a heat gun, Harbor frieght has some for around 13 bucks.

Also, to prime it for painting, you can use some acrylic Gesso and sand it. Micheal's and jerry's Art-arama has some.


----------



## Jeroscope (Jan 29, 2015)

The Worbla will be most useful for the blaster and reflector, since the parts I'm making are more angular. The thing is that it's not thick enough for me to make the visor out of, and foam will try to retain it's shape.


----------

